
Introducing the SRVB Cryptosystem - amingilani
https://www.toptal.com/algorithms/introducing-srvb-cryptosystem#contract-just-respected-software-architects
======
amingilani
An editor from Toptal here! Here's the summary we sent out in our newsletter
today. It serves as a good summary:

 _Introducing the new Santana Rocha-Villas Boas (SRVB) cryptosystem. A new
free and public cryptosystem, simpler than Elliptical Curve Cryptography (ECC)
and cheaper than RSA.

In this article Toptal Freelance Software Engineer and mathematician Yuri da
Silva Villas Boas will give you an introduction to the principles behind
public-key cryptosystems and the SRVB cryptosystem, developed by the author
and Prof. Daniel Santana Rocha. The algorithm authors are also creating a
campaign that includes a financial reward to anyone who manages to crack the
code._

